# Razors Edge TTF Frame



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

*File Name*: Razors Edge TTF Frame

*File Submitter*: BC-Slinger

*File Submitted*: 01 Apr 2016

*File Category*: Slingshots

This is the Smaller more pocket-able version of the Pit-bull frame. A Razors Edge is a breed of pitty that is known for being small yet very stout and tough. So it is well suited for this frame. The frame is a choke grip style and TTF which is my brothers favorite type of frame style.

Hope you all enjoy
Cheers
Matt.K.M Aka BC-Slinger

Click here to download this file


----------

